# Soooo Hairy



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like it's time for another groom. So first a good comb out then a bath tonight then comb out tomorrow and face, feet, tail, sani, body and nails. Poor girl is gonna have a long day.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It looks like you will have lots of time with your girl tomorrow. I just finished doing a good comb out on Lily. She will also be having tubby time tomorrow in all likelihood.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, gonna get up kinda early to turn the basement back into a rehearsal space from the photo studio it is now. During the week I shoot jewelry for a friend who retired from the Gallery recently and started this little jewelry company.

Lily probably looks great all nicely combed out.


Rick


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Gosh she's pretty Rick!!!! Love how thick and soft her coat looks!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Has she hit coat change yet?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Gosh she's pretty Rick!!!! Love how thick and soft her coat looks!!


Thank you. You guys are always so kind. 

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Charmed said:


> Has she hit coat change yet?


Not sure if her coat has changed over yet. Haven't had any serious matting and it's still pretty soft and fluffy but I comb her daily. She'll be 11 months old tomorrow, when does coat change generally happen?

Rick


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, it varies. The Versatility in Poodles site says 9 to 18 months. My first poodle was ten months old when I got her and I must have missed it with her. My male was about eight months old when it hit. I combed him with a fine toothed comb every night. He still had tangles behind his ears, under his collar, and between his legs. They weren't horrible, but until then he had never had a tangle. It lasted about a month. He never did develop a proper harsh coat, but it didn't tangle overnight like coat change.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Her ears! So long...love it!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She's lovely. Can't wait to see her after her spa day!

(I bet she'd make a great model for your friend's jewerly......)


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Here she is two hours later. I know it's kind of a hack job but I'll continue tweaking it. BTW the white stuff on her chin is the spray cheese Isabelle uses to keep her distracted.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Miss Penny you look wonderful! I love her ears


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven is in the same shape, I will be grooming her this week as well. I really like her shorter but trying to give her a little more for winter. Her coat is changing all down her back and neck but nowhere else yet.

She is sooo itchy right now and I wondered if the coat change could be part of that. The vet thinks probably allergies because she just had an ear infection that he also felt was seasonal allergy related. Since Raven is just 11 months old, like Penny, this is the first time she's experienced this season or coat changes.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't think Penny is going through her coat change. Her coat, after the groom, is so super velvety soft. Honestly, I don't think I've ever felt anything softer. 

Rick


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Love the groom, especially the rounded hips, a nice soft line. Looking good Miss Penny!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Very pretty, so feminine!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks great. I find you always have to do tweaking. Little stuff unfurls itself even when you think you've gotten it all.


----------



## JanL27 (Jan 19, 2014)

Rick, she's stunning. Love her ears!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Penny looks lovely - but then she always does! Such a kind, intelligent face.

Poppy is due - it has been a busy week, but I have mapped out Monday evening for the comb through, Tuesday for the deed, and Wednesday for tidying all the bits I miss on Tuesday! A friend wants to take photos of her looking pleasantly scruffy, but if I wait much longer poor Pop is going to be bumping into things!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Penny looks fabulous. I love the last picture of her. You are doing a great job grooming her, you are very brave. Penny is quite a girl.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Penny looks wonderful! I also had a very fuzzy poodle and groomed Sunny yesterday. I agree with the tweaking, too. I'd just gotten him off the table and noticed some uneven spots on his sides. Sigh...


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Such a beautiful coat!!!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I think she's beautiful, I will be soooo pleased if our girl grows up and looks like Penny! What is her height Rick? I hope I can be as brave as most of you her and gradually do some grooming myself. I've always brushed all the dogs we've had daily, to keep the shedding at a minimum and because they loved it. Our puppy is "estimated" to be 23" when full grown.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Caddy, that's very nice of you to say. Penny isn't a big girl even though she was the biggest girl in the litter. She stands about 22, 23 inches and weighs a whopping 35 pounds.

Rick


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Perfect size! I've read some different opinions on whether to pluck or not to pluck ear hairs, wondering what most of you here think about it. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable doing this myself.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I have always plucked. I wound up not plucking Beau for the last few months on his life. His ear hair turned to a rasta dred and a light tug is all it took to get it out. So I tried that with Penny but wound up with a tightly packed golf ball sized wad of fur in there. Looks like one of those golf balls itched and she scratched and cut herself. Quite messy. So now I'm getting that cleaned up and started plucking again. I know others here don't pluck and it works for them. I use a powder that makes the hair easy to grip and a little tug pulls it right out. None of my dogs ever put up much of an argument over it. Especially with the powder, a few minutes per ear and it's all done.

Rick


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I wish our breeder was closer, I may have to find some videos on care of the ears. We visited a few grooming places yesterday to get an idea of where we want to go, none of them thus far were very impressive. We live in a small city (60,000) and with all our enquiries it doesn't sound like there are many poodles around here at all. Most groomers & vets we've talked to estimate only 10 standards.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

60,000 is a small city? Just kidding. I live 35 miles out side Washington DC and my town is a whopping 6000


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I lived in towns that size and smaller, so this is definitely big for us but many people think it's like living in the sticks ))


----------

